# Daughters first Turkey



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, we had a slow start get real exciting real quick this morning. My 10 year old daughter was able to get the early hunt for our area that started today. We have been seeing and hearing turkeys right around the house and back in our food plot for the last 3 weeks, so hopes were real high for the opener this morning.
We woke up to 26 degrees and heavy frost, so she made me dig out the heater before we even headed out. First 2 hours started off without hearing a single gobble, or seeing and signs of life. My daughter slumped down in her chair, and told me to wake her if I saw of heard anything, lol.
Then at about 8:30, 2 toms sounded off about 150 yards behind us, and at the same time a very vocal hen came out and started milling around our hen decoy. Seemed like a slam dunk situation, and I told her to get ready.
Unfortunately those toms had a couple hens with them already and headed the other direction. We made the snap decision to quickly move to the other food plot where it seemed like the gobblers were headed. I no more than got the tent unzipped, and my daughter said “Dad, get down, theres a bunch of turkeys!!!”
I look up to see several hens, and 2 jakes strutting at the other end of the plot. There we are, door wide open behind us pinned down! I slowly kneeled down to not be so silhouetted, and got the gun back on the tripod for her.
The jakes and 1 hen started slowly working our way, and were at about 40 yards, when my daughter says,”He’s right there, can I shoot?” I have her using light 20 gauge loads due to her age and size, and didn't want her shooting past 25 yards...”Not yet, way to far.” I whispered. “Daaad, he's right there!!! I can get him!!!” She responded, nudging me to look to my right. I peeked around the blind edge to see this guy strutting 15 yards away! “Oh! Heck yeah, get him!!! I said. The pictures show the rest. Her first turkey, on her first hunt using a shotgun. Montmorency county.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Way to go young lady!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Great turkey young lady.I wonder what you will talk about in school Monday.don’t forget to bring pictures that is a really nice turkey


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Congratulations! Not many hunters get a bird that is as big as them.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Very cool!!!


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Awesome hunt. The smile says it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats young Lady! Awesome bird.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

How cool is that! A big Congrats!


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller (Sep 27, 2020)

Very awsome!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

That’s how you do it boys! Congratulations on a dandy bird young lady !
Flight


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats. Way to show Dad how it's done.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Great job team! Awesome bird and great write-up even a non turkey hunter can appreciate!


----------



## TKZ Outdoors (Sep 11, 2015)

Awesome hunt congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Way to go young lady!! Dad is great too for getting her started in the outdoors!!!!


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

“Oh! Heck yeah, get him!!! 
Awesome love these stories !


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations great bird that smile says it all well done young lady and props to you Dad for making memories you rock 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

